# Damn kitty cat....



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

I was finishing up a septic system today..... Damn cat jumped in ditch with hired man, he shooed it toward the end of the ditch where it found the open end of the lateral.... (I use infiltrator for laterals) Guess where it headed..... All the freakin way to the other end nearly 100' feet away. We wailed on the lateral with sticks and spades, banged away at it with our feet.... The cat was pretty happy to be holed up in there. 

I'm not a big fan of cats so my big dilema wasnt about whether the cat lived or died.... My biggest worry was that it would die close to where the effluent entered the lateral, damming it up thereby rendering it useless. Rotten little bastard.... Pulled near all the lateral out before the cat took off like a shot!


----------



## leadarrows (May 26, 2004)

Thank's for doing what you had too to save the cat. :thumbup:
Some little kid somewhere would thank you too I bet if they knew you took the time and trouble to do that. Even if you did it for the wrong reason.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a similar story involving a bunch of ducklings, could care less about the ducks, just didn't want to explain it to the owner.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Williams Ex Co said:


> I was finishing up a septic system today..... Damn cat jumped in ditch with hired man, he shooed it toward the end of the ditch where it found the open end of the lateral.... (I use infiltrator for laterals) Guess where it headed..... All the freakin way to the other end nearly 100' feet away. We wailed on the lateral with sticks and spades, banged away at it with our feet.... The cat was pretty happy to be holed up in there.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of cats so my big dilema wasnt about whether the cat lived or died.... My biggest worry was that it would die close to where the effluent entered the lateral, damming it up thereby rendering it useless. Rotten little bastard.... Pulled near all the lateral out before the cat took off like a shot!


 :laughing::laughing: Sorry you had a bad a bad day.....but thats fkn funny.

Shoulda used the tater gun method. :tank:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I once had to go out to a job to remove a birds nest that was inside the exhaust fan vent. Siding guy had never installed the finish cover on the wall. Problem was, the vent extended into the house about 15 feet. Ended up having to shove the end of the shop vac into that with every extension tube I could find. Birdies made it through into the vac and survived the ordeal.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

The first thing that comes to mind in this situation is.....compressed air!  :shifty:


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

leadarrows said:


> Thank's for doing what you had too to save the cat. :thumbup:
> 
> No problem... It was a 'thumbs up' moment for us when the cat ran out!
> 
> ...


Lets hope you and I never meet face to face..... I dont think it would turn out real well for you. If you got a chuckle out of my mis-adventure of the day, great!! Leave it at that and leave the judgement behind....


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

I soooooooooo thought this thread was going to be about something else.


----------



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

5 minute job to pull the infiltrator out. Now if it was a pressure dose with the pipe tied up in the lateral i would have been cussing. I got out of excavating last year but myself with a good laborer could put a 1500 gallon tank, a 750 dose tank and 250' of 34" pressure dose in with 2- 8 hour days including the install of the pump and all the wiring. An hour with the sanitarian the 2nd day and 2 hours to backfill and grade and we were on to the next one.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Wow must be great to be you mtmtnman. How come all the guys that brag about how good they are always seem to get out and go to someting else?


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

Williams Ex Co said:


> Lets hope you and I never meet face to face..... I dont think it would turn out real well for you. If you got a chuckle out of my mis-adventure of the day, great!! Leave it at that and leave the judgement behind....


 
Say What????? What's with the threat???? If you didn't want ANYONE to pass "judgement"/comment, wtf did you start this thread???????


----------



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

wyoming 1 said:


> Wow must be great to be you mtmtnman. How come all the guys that brag about how good they are always seem to get out and go to someting else?


You got any digging there? No iron moving here. I was working less than 20 hours a week all the way into May this year. (previous May was 50+ hours) The county i was in issued exactly 18 septic permits this summer compared to 150 2 summers ago. After many years fighting weather, rock & a fatass DOT cop that would pull you over for looking at him i have found a way to make a lot better living for now. I have had a part time remodeling business for 20 years. Just took it full time working for banks Ect. When dirtwork is not so cut throat i may get back in but i am not living out of a hotel which is about the only way to make a living in dirtwork in Montana right now.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Come on guys, lets keep this clean or it gets the lock.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

Sometimes I am completely baffled by people here.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

I am utterly and completely lost


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like somebody's got a case of the Mondays....


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok.... I apologize. Yes, it was a Monday fer' sure and the idea of being told I did something for the wrong reason didnt set real well.... Again, apologies to those I offended.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Don't give it a second thought buddy. That is why the mods are here.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Williams Ex Co said:


> Lets hope you and I never meet face to face..... I dont think it would turn out real well for you. If you got a chuckle out of my mis-adventure of the day, great!! Leave it at that and leave the judgement behind....



There's a real good attitude, just the sort of dude you want working on the site...................................


----------

